
Simple X hotkey daemon - strmpnk
https://github.com/baskerville/sxhkd/blob/master/README.md
======
strmpnk
I’ve found this tool indispensable on my Linux devices. The configuration is a
simple but obvious language which makes it easy to get something working. I
usually boot this with my .xinitrc.

